# "Should I freeze my coffee beans". Scientific experiment with interesting results...



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

We've all been told "yes you can" or "No, you can't".

Here's the answer (well mine anyway), once and for all!..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow that was unexpected then ? Totally admire your honesty, at least no one can accuse you of cheating ,

were the shelf life kept in an airtight bag?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes air tight bag.

Also, have to take into perspective, when I say rubbery and plastic, that is in comparison to the other two on the table. It would probably taste amazing compared to other lesser coffees.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not what I expected

I think the freezer will come to the fore in the next month.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Astonishing! Also: admire your dedication to the art coming in on a Sunday and that far outweighs the casual dress, and what a keen price for an espresso! Next month's results will be fascinating. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, totally shocked me, as you were explaining the tastes, I was sure I knew the order. Totally wrong. Haha

Just popped my beans in the fridge.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very interesting! Makes one think!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for that - very much appreciated. Looking forward to next months test.

My guess would be the shelf one down the sink - the fridge OK but I think the freezer will come into its own for this period of time.

I could be completely wrong we will see.

My only question is how did you freeze?. Ordinary freezer or blast freezer. The latter freezes in seconds & makes a big difference to the taste.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

wow, uenxpected!

Were the fridge & freezer beans kept in the bag, or a sealed container?



Jason1wood said:


> Wow, totally shocked me, as you were explaining the tastes, I was sure I knew the order. Totally wrong. Haha
> 
> Just popped my beans in the fridge.


FWIW Chris's beans were left undisturbed in the fridge for a month, I would still not recommend the fridge if you are taking them out, using them and then putting them back every day - that's a whole other experiment!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea Aaron, was a bit of a tongue in cheek quote to be honest. Very surprised by the result though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too!

13 chars


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I was convinced that the 1st one Chris was talking about was going to be the fridge beans, I guess you live and learn. That said I do keep onions and garlicy stuff and other strong smelling foods in the fridge so my beans are staying out of the fridge.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I suppose that result makes sense if the sealed bag had been put in the fridge and not opened or taken out for a month. It will be interesting how next month results fair.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting result. Were the frozen beans ground from frozen or allowed to goto room temp before grinding?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Oooh I like Geordie boys question


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think much can be drawn from this experiment where there is just one taster - would have been much more helpful to have as many blind tasters as possible. In this experiment design, there is likelihood of other variables to creep in and affect the results. For example, take the bag stored in the fridge. What else was in the fridge during the period - would altering the stored foods have changed the result somewhat?

As for freeze/don't freeze - here is a reference to a more robustly designed and executed study.

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought that when you froze something, you were freezing the water/liquid particles inside, which is why when you de-frost, you get liquid. through the roasting process, I can only imagine that a coffee bean does not have any water left inside it, therefore are you really freezing it?

when I went down this route many years ago, I ground the bean directly from the freezer and found it no better or worse.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well for the old adage. "Store your beans on a cool dark shelf". Read in the fridge ?!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, but do you trust the light to go off when you shut the door? Every time I open it to check that my food has gone to bed the light seems to be on. It's a conspiracy! It's probably like Little Fridge of Horrors when you're not looking.

Comedy aside, I've been keeping my beans in their original packaging, and after the "resting" period, transferring said packaging and beans wholesale into one of those 'locking' food containers to reduce air movement. This is then just kept in the cupboard. I used to keep my coffee in the freezer, but that was in the days of using pre-ground before I got my grinder. Probably a serious case of shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted (or turd polishing maybe?)

I'm interested to find out what the conclusion/consensus is on this, as I only tend to drink one double a day (maybe more at weekends) so storing correctly is probably critical for me if I buy 1kg at a time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The answer, is to match your purchasing to your usage. Do not buy 2 kilos of coffee in 1 kilo bags to get free postage if it is going to last you 3 to 4 months! Everywhere nowadays, has a local roaster. Go in and use him, or if you must bulk buy, then find someone near to you to split it. Fridge/freezer, suspension in nitrogen, buying a cyrogenic capsule......where does the list end?

And please, do not anyone quote me that 'scientific' study our friends over the water did on freezing beans!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think much can be drawn from this experiment where there is just one taster


Not really, I do agree it would be better to have more, but that doesn't mean my results are invalid.



The Systemic Kid said:


> In this experiment design, there is likelihood of other variables to creep in and affect the results. For example, take the bag stored in the fridge. What else was in the fridge during the period - would altering the stored foods have changed the result somewhat?


Not really, the bags were sealed and with me being a single male - my fridge is always pretty empty! Besides, most people have other stuff in their fridge anyway.



The Systemic Kid said:


> As for freeze/don't freeze - here is a reference to a more robustly designed and executed study.
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BTW, these experiments are fun and I agree that they need to be done, as it stimulates conversation, so 10 out of 10 to the OP


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I can only imagine that a coffee bean does not have any water left inside it, therefore are you really freezing it?
> 
> .


Post roasting moisture content is between 1-5% depending on various factors


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> BTW, these experiments are fun and I agree that they need to be done, as it stimulates conversation, so 10 out of 10 to the OP


Totally agree! Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha! Cheers DFK. No, I've never been tempted to buy bulk. Money saved on postage is wasted in stale coffee. The most I've ever bought at one time was 3 x 250g from Union. I need to find a good place near to me to pick up beans from though. So far I've discovered that Paperback in Ealing will sell me some of their custom blend by the bag for £6/250g. (Only because I asked - they don't make a thing of selling beans AFAIK). I believe they get it blended for them by Coffeeplant who sell other blends from their shop in Notting Hill, for around £4/250. Almost worth the tube fare to go direct and have a browse. But Portobello is so manic at weekends I try to avoid.


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

Next month when you do taste #2, please add a fourth cup, the same roast but freshly roasted, just for flavor notes comparison.

B


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Next month when you do taste #2, please add a fourth cup, the same roast but freshly roasted, just for flavor notes comparison.
> 
> B


Yup good idea


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thought this was today! It's not .............it's next Monday


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Haha! Cheers DFK. No, I've never been tempted to buy bulk. Money saved on postage is wasted in stale coffee. The most I've ever bought at one time was 3 x 250g from Union. I need to find a good place near to me to pick up beans from though. So far I've discovered that Paperback in Ealing will sell me some of their custom blend by the bag for £6/250g. (Only because I asked - they don't make a thing of selling beans AFAIK). I believe they get it blended for them by Coffeeplant who sell other blends from their shop in Notting Hill, for around £4/250. Almost worth the tube fare to go direct and have a browse. But Portobello is so manic at weekends I try to avoid.


Maybe a bit of a trek if you are near South Ealing, but Electric Coffee Co by Ealing Broadway sell fresh Square Mile beans (and are very friendly too).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for the tip, didn't know they were there. I'll pop in and sample their wares next time I'm up that end.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chis, can i ask please - In regards the frozen beans, how soon after they were roasted were they frozen, and how long after they were defrosted were they ground and tasted? Reason I ask is that I stockpile my beans in the freezer and it's always my policy to try and get them in the freezer ASAP after roasting. I deadly I like them to be in my freezer no more than two days post roast if poss, and then when I defrost I give them the usual resting time and this seems to work ok to my admittedly unsophisticated palate.

To fully appreciate your excellent experiment it would be interesting to know this.

I am guessing that after a month the beans in the shelf might be a little past their best, the beans it he fridge might be just right what with the cooled bad slightly retarding degassing and that the beans from the freezer might have actually benefitted from some resting at room temp for a few days?

Just a thought based on my experiences with freezing


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

When you say stockpile your beans how much do you have frozen?? what's the oldest bag in the freezer?? and don't Green beans last like 150 years or so?

I'm really interested in starting to roast my own so I'd thought I'd ask as it's info I'm looking atm cheers.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

150 years!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> don't Green beans last like 150 years or so?


Not quite! - Greens are good for two years some people don't keep them for more than 18 months.

There have been cases where greens have been found more than a century old & when roasted offered a drink of some sort.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Not quite! - Greens are good for two years some people don't keep them for more than 18 months.
> 
> There have been cases where greens have been found more than a century old & when roasted offered a drink of some sort.


Yeah some dodgy info on the web lol saved me from looking for wwi Green blends lol


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Chris have you forgotten the next instalment ........ ?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry only just noticed this!

I must admit, I've screwed it up. I was looking in the freezer about 2 weeks ago and discovered that both fridge and freezer bags were in the freezer:








Yeah, proper doughnut. Essentially the experiment was ruined so I took them all out and put them on the shelf. I guess I could still cup the final results and put it into a video.

I did make an espresso with the bag that had originally been on the shelf, it was rank.


----------

